# can you over cure bacon ?



## cal1956 (May 10, 2015)

reading here on the forum I read that most bacon is cured for 7-8 days , what would happen if left to cure longer ? 

  maybe a dumb question but I was just wondering


----------



## cdn offroader (May 10, 2015)

cal1956 said:


> reading here on the forum I read that most bacon is cured for 7-8 days , what would happen if left to cure longer ?
> 
> maybe a dumb question but I was just wondering


It partly would depend on your method/recipe, equilibrium cure? brine? saltbox?

If you followed a good recipe,ie. added the right amount of cure, letting it sit in the cure for a few extra days shouldn't be a problem. You may have to do a fry test before smoking, and soak it in fresh water if it gets to salty.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 10, 2015)

In an effort to speed the process, some recipes result in under cured bacon which then results in having to soak, fry testing and then complaints of salty bacon.

 The following should help explain how when properly cured,  bacon tastes less salty, and the subsequent soaking and fry testing is not required.  You can then make up your own mind as to how you want to cure bacon.

Salt vs Sugar Absorption Rate?  - Curing question concerning salinity  - Fry Testing Bacon - Not Needed - Explained  - Calculating bacon cure time using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] or Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Plain or Smoke Flavored)   and if your interested as to how I do mine, Mr. T's "Sugar Cured Bacon"

Hope this helps,

Tom


----------



## cal1956 (May 10, 2015)

thanks , that's good information


----------

